
Apple doesnt need to make cars .Right? - pal_25
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-doesnt-need-to-build-a-car-to-have-a-great-car-business-2016-5
======
zer00eyz
I pointed this very theory out elsewhere.

Tim Cook has been a master of logistics for a LONG time now. I think he is
well aware that the risk of an apple car, and the cost of doing it well are
far out of line with the reward. Apple isn't interested in commodity items,
and thats where all the profit in vehicles resides.

Apple does have a full ecosystem of technology that you would need to "own"
the dashboard of a car. Entertainment (music and something that looks like
radio) and Maps for the front seat; video, books and games for the back
(upfront too if it is self driving).

Is it possible or likely that apple is building MORE into this car experience,
it sure is. If your going to put that much processing power into
entertainment, there is probably more than enough to spare to help with other
aspects of self driving. Just let the people who are going to do that tap into
it.

